# Do you wave to other cyclists?



## RichieB313 (Aug 23, 2012)

Just wondering if you wave to other cyclists.


----------



## ExChefinMA (May 9, 2012)

Absolutely. 

Takes no time and little effort to be polite and friendly.

ExChef


----------



## Newnan3 (Jul 8, 2011)

Yes and I notice that most of the people I encounter in my area initiate the wave if I dont. 

I also live in the South where you have to say "How you doin?" to everyone you cross on the street or in a hallway otherwise they'll think you're rude....


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

I do not wave at anyone.

however, I will occasionally arch my left eyebrow to acknowledge those I deem worthy.


----------



## RyleyinSTL (Aug 6, 2012)

Yes and usually also mutter a good morning as well.


----------



## FindTheRiver (May 26, 2012)

I don't usually wave, but I'll always give the "nod of acknowledgement".


----------



## frankdatank1337 (Jul 25, 2010)

FindTheRiver said:


> I don't usually wave, but I'll always give the "nod of acknowledgement".


^^^I give and get the nod far more than I do a wave. It makes sense, no point in taking your hands off the bars. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

When riding in Pasadena California I never wave because people there will just stare back at you. No return wave, no response to a good morning. Nothing.

Here in far west Texas, just about everyone is friendly and waves.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

It's difficult not giving a wise arse answer to this one (op, this topic has been beat to death and it generally gets really silly) but seeing as though it's the beginner branch I'll try and play is straight.

Anyway, where I do a large amount of my riding there are lots of other cyclist. I generally don't wave to anyone, nor get waved at, there.

When I get out in the sticks and am lucky to see one other cyclist per two hours, I do.

It's kind of like comparing saying hello to everyone you pass on a city sidewalk compared to a remote hiking trail. Sometimes saying hello is just being weird and sometimes it's being friendly.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

No. I may lift a finger off the bars. May.


----------



## victorhooi (Jul 30, 2012)

heya,

I usually do.

I find that over here (Sydney), cyclists tend to be quite friendly - often more than other sports, in facts (e.g. runners).

Cheers,
Victor


----------



## Icetech (Aug 13, 2012)

I ride a trail here in michigan called the paint creek trail. it has a TON of people on it sadly, i nod to almost everyone i pass and rarely get anything back or a hello.. most people look like they are being tortured doing 10mph. Every now and then i get a nice hello though  so its ok.


----------



## desertgeezer (Aug 28, 2011)

I generally do not wave. However, if they look at me, I will flare my nostrils to let them know that I am not a man to be trifled with.


----------



## ippy (Aug 17, 2012)

Ha, i love it. I look like a pigs ear in ill matching and ill fitting cheap gear, but so long as youre in the mountains on a bike people suddenly respect that accomplishment (even if youre clearly out of your depth). I was kinda perplexed when i got my first little "hello"s, but its nice feeling part of a cute little community that looks out for each other even if i spend my entire time riding solo. What amazes me more is that people on motorbikes also say hi.

I have a feeling that car drivers probably would too but their windows kinda prevent the connection. 

Basically on a nice late summer day, if youre on a bit of a hilly road thats not too busy with people just enjoying the scenery, people are pretty damn friendly. And i honestly appreciate that.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm generally pretty happy when I'm riding my bike. And when I'm happy, I'm friendly. 

I give a nod/ smile and raise a couple of fingers off the bar. If I'm acknowledged, that's nice. But if not, I carry on with my day.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

on a MUT... no... too many people to be waving to.

on the rural roads where I normally ride.... yes.

when I'm hitting up singletrack, doubletrack & technical trails, usually a more vocal thing, so people hear me coming


----------



## SFTifoso (Aug 17, 2011)

When I'm out on an easy ride I do, but when I'm completely burying myself I don't even want to look at people.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

FindTheRiver said:


> I don't usually wave, but I'll always give the "nod of acknowledgement".


Same here.


That, or, "HEADS UP, MAGGOTS!!1!" as I pass them going the same direction  .


----------



## Andy M-S (Feb 3, 2004)

I give 'em a salute.


----------



## MPov (Oct 22, 2010)

No, but after I pass someone I'll give them "the Look." 

(Just kidding  )


----------



## Icetech (Aug 13, 2012)

vocal... i am stumped on using vocal commands here.. If i say "on your left" i get to watch a 40 year old person swerve left then right then look at me trying to figure out which side to be on.. When i say "Behind you" i get ignored or an ass speeding up and still slowing me down.. can't win here


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Nope. I've got better things to do while I'm out. Usually that involves some kind of interval or climb.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

Icetech said:


> ...i get to watch a 40 year old person swerve left then right ...


40..? we're gonna assume you mean that the person is therefore old and senile and should probably be in a seniors home.

got it. 

we 'old' people have a term for people like you.


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

Problem with me waving is that it always gets worse. 

They usually turn around, chase me down and ask for an autograph, then another for their kids, then a picture, if I let it go on they follow me and eventually start crying uncontrollably while pawing at me - tearing my clothing.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

Why would you remove your hand from the handlebars of a skinny tired road bike, when your weight distribution and balance are largely controlled by your hands - in a situation where even a 6" deviation from your line could cause you to get closer to traffic or closer to the gravel shoulder. Compounded by road imperfections, winds, crap on the road etc. Nod and smile if it means so much to you. But actually lift your hand up and wave from a road bike position? Because it's "nice"? I'm a very nice person and really like other cyclists, but really, I have to do this to be nice?

This waving stuff is just bizarre. Do you wave at every one you pass when you're walking or running? Geeze.


----------



## captain stubbing (Mar 30, 2011)

i make farting noises with my armpit.

but seriously why wave, do u do this when u are walking or driving your car....its ludicrous.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Camilo said:


> Why would you remove your hand from the handlebars of a skinny tired road bike, when your weight distribution and balance are largely controlled by your hands


Good question. On the other hand, being able to remove your hand from the handlebar of a skinny-tired road bike without swerving used to be considered a useful skill to have and may still be.

As to waving: for me, it depends on who's approaching. There's someone I don't like who knows me casually and invariably will make a 180 and join me if I wave to him. If I see him approach and there's no place to hide, I get on he drops, start hammering and holler "Strava run!"


----------



## RobbMaxx (Jun 12, 2012)

wim said:


> Good question. On the other hand, being able to remove your hand from the handlebar of a skinny-tired road bike without swerving used to be considered a useful skill to have and may still be.
> 
> As to waving: for me, it depends on who's approaching. There's someone I don't like who knows me casually and invariably will make a 180 and join me if I wave to him. If I see him approach and there's no place to hide, I get on he drops, start hammering and holler "Strava run!"


THIS, haha

I crossed by an MUT the other day and saw a couple that i know that I talk to every Sunday, anyway, I saw them, they saw me, I just said, "Hello, training, see you Sunday" and blasted through, I'm usually pretty friendly, but they LOVE to talk, like 20 minute talks, as they are on a leisurely mile walk that takes 2 hours... (but super nice people)


----------



## phoehn9111 (May 11, 2005)

robdamanii said:


> Nope. I've got better things to do while I'm out. Usually that involves some kind of interval or climb.


Exactly, condescension has nothing to do with it, I am almost always in
"dire difficulty" and can at most manage a four finger flick while keeping
my hand on the hoods\drops.


----------



## Blackbeerthepirate (Apr 26, 2011)

I'll wave.

It seems to please some people and pi$$ off the rest.

Win/Win


----------



## aureliajulia (May 25, 2009)

Well, I nod unless I'm going slow. Then I wave. If the traffic or road is not suitable, then I don't at all. 

But I like the Pirates Win/Win situation best.


----------



## Maurits (Aug 25, 2012)

It depends on what day it is, usually on saturday's and sunday's I don't wave because there are so many people. However when there are less people on the road I'll always nod.


----------



## hir0 (Aug 16, 2012)

i normally smile or nod or say hi but i never wave.


----------



## tnvol123 (Sep 11, 2012)

I do. Either a wave or a head nod if I'm in a situation where I can't take my hands off the bars. I also always nod or wave to cars that stop and let me cross.


----------



## JRide6 (Aug 3, 2012)

I'll always wave. How hard is it be friendly and wave to a person who shares a common interest/hobby...


----------



## Joehs (Dec 1, 2011)

FindTheRiver said:


> I don't usually wave, but I'll always give the "nod of acknowledgement".


I do this. The nod is sometimes accompanied with a "mornin'" or "evenin'" 

It's Oklahoma, gotta be polite!


----------



## mudfreek (Sep 6, 2012)

i dont raise my hand in a wave i drop it down but i always acknowledge other riders just a common courtesy
used to ride motorcycle thats how i do it


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

Mario Cipollini waved to me a couple of years ago (his brief return with Rock). If he's not too cool to wave...


----------



## dgeesaman (Jun 9, 2010)

I usually make some nod or gesture of acknowledgement. Many of them don't even turn their head to make eye contact. There are a lot of insecure cyclists out there.


----------



## artthurrr (Sep 16, 2012)

haha funny question


----------



## ssphoenixa (Jul 25, 2010)

The beginning of the ride dictates whether I do or not. I give the courtesy to the first few riders If none are responding, I assume it was a full moon and so I put my head down and go about my business.


----------



## just2wheels (Sep 19, 2012)

Always acknowledge. If i don't wave, I honk. If only there'd be more polite people out there...


----------

